# Allergan phase II study for IBS pain drug



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

This is a new study for an investigational drug for IBS pain. About all I could find out about it is that it is an alpha agonist of some sort. Based on some of the positive data with clonidine (alpha-2 agonist), this could be a promising new type of treatment that hopefully does not have the same very substantial tolerability problems associated with clonidine. Only time will tell, of course, and this drug is nowhere near market. Only women are being recruited at this time.http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct/show/NCT00441766?order=22This drug is also being studied for interstitial cystitis, an indication for which it seems a bit further along in develepment, but still phase II.http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct/show/NCT00380783?order=10


----------

